# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Cfarë ushqimi preferoni më shumë?

## ixnpeL

_C'fare ushqimi ju pelqen me shume._

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Frutat e detit dhe shume gjerat e thata.
SIDOMOS PIZZA....omg omg vras njerez per pizza...

----------


## Erlebnisse

Une kam me shume qejf mish me patate
Edhe frutat e detit te ferguara ose ne forme sallate me pelqejne.
Ne fakt, te gjitha ushqimet kane shijen e vet (kujdes peshen se jemi ne vere :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## dardaniAU

Buke misrit, pursheshe me tambel, kur te ma mbaron nena, jo gruja

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Buke misrit, pursheshe me tambel, kur te ma mbaron nena, jo gruja


Sa origjinal qenke ti mer jahu...

----------


## land

Cozze,vongole,pesce spada.

testosteroni shkon ne maksimum.

----------


## Ksanthi

pica, makaronia me kima.

----------


## [Perla]

Yshmeri  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ca eshte kjo gjeja me [PERLA]...

----------


## [Perla]

Te krishteret e bejne per Pashke eshte tip byreku qe behet me pete te pjekura , me qumesht, me veze dhe gjalpe  :ngerdheshje: 

Behet ca te hash  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

AHA kur ta besh dhe ti te jap adresen e shpis me jep dhe pak mua qe ta provoj lol...

----------


## [Perla]

> AHA kur ta besh dhe ti te jap adresen e shpis me jep dhe pak mua qe ta provoj lol...


Do ta kem parasysh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Se mos harron pastaj...

----------


## Apollyon

Tave patate e mish qingji. E preferuara.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Tave me patate e ke mire apollyon po mishin e qengjit e ke prish taven...

----------


## [Perla]

> Se mos harron pastaj...


Do vij kastile ne Divjake, fjala eshte fjale  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ma beri qefin ne kulm tani...

----------


## Linda5

> Te krishteret e bejne per Pashke eshte tip byreku qe behet me pete te pjekura , me qumesht, me veze dhe gjalpe 
> 
> Behet ca te hash


O perla po kur ta bosh ndonjeher kte byrekun na co ndonje cope knej mi  :Lulja3:

----------


## [Perla]

Pa merak honey, do e bej per merak e do u sjell te gjitheve ta provoni . Do me kujtoni  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ik ti ksena.Te me bjeri mua ajo se ta bie une ty :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: ...

----------

